# Morel Supremo Piccollo Tweeters (new version)



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have some brand new Morel Supremo Piccolo Tweeters (the new version)

Item number :261460896105

Item Link: Morel Supremo Picollo Genesis Tweeters speaker audio Sinfoni Hybrid Scanspeak | eBay


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ending today guys


----------

